# Cow ate baling twine



## copesq (Nov 19, 2003)

Not 100% sure but my cow may have eaten baling twine. Any suggestions on what to do if anything?


----------



## Ronney (Nov 26, 2004)

I'm not a lot of help in so far as I've forgotten how long it takes to work through the gut. Very helpful, I know  

Normally it will work it's way through so the best thing you can do is to investigate her poohs to see what you can see. If nothing appears be alert for Ruminal Atony (Impaction) - off food, no cudding, constipation and lethargic. If that happens, contact your vet. If nothing happens within the next few days, you can breath a sigh of relief.

Cows have an amazing ability to pass rubbish through their gut. We have a long road frontage and unfortunately people will persist in throwing their rubbish out the car window. I don't know how many plastic bags I've found coiled up in a cow pat and some have been pretty well chewed. 

Cheers,
Ronnie


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Ronney's right, plus, is it sisal or plastic? I wouldn't worry at all if it's sisal, if it's plastic just keep an eye on her for about a week.


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

As long as the baling twine didn't have glass shards in it, it'll be fine. I've actually found a cow standing at a round bale feeder chewing on a short piece of twine. After pulling on it, it turned out to be about 15' long. ( a piece that got missed when I cut the twine from the round bale!) It must have been just about to come out the back end and I reversed it's flow!
The cow is fine and has done this on several other occasions. I think she's part billy goat. She'd eat a tin can if it was in the bale.


----------



## Jessica Bennett (Mar 15, 2020)

I know this is old post but I found my calf chewing in some today and wondered if you could tell by a picture what kind of twine it is?


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

It looks like polypropylene to me.
Try burning a piece to see if it melts.


----------

